# savannah monitor maximum size?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

> 09] piranha45X: so why do you insist on black throat over savannah monitor?
> 13] piranha45X: im reading that the two are very similar
> 17] otherguy: size
> 18] piranha45X: but savannah's alot more common
> ...


all the internet sources i reference claim 3-4 feet is the max size. so is the other guy right, or do you know of larger ones? whats the max size you've seen/heard of in captive specimens?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont think in a cage thay well ever get over 3 feet but mabe iam wrong mine is 9 years old and is 2 and a 1/4 long,, thay grow real slow when thay get over 5 years old so who knows,,,,,,


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

personally i have only heard of 3 foot ones


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe in the wild one could reach 4 feet, but the largest specimen I've seen was 35 inches long.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I have seen pics online of big 4 plus footers, but that would be a rare exception. Mine is 2 and she is only 26 inches.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You always have to remember that length maximums are just that...currently known maximums, average sizes are far less than the maximum...

exanthematicus is capable of snout tail lengths of 6 feet......this is NOT common..but 4 feet should be expected within 5 years of growth.....most in captivity are fed diets too high in fat ( they die prematurely due to kidney/liver problems), and are not given exposure to UV/a&b light sources....while they will live without the UV exposure, the exposure to those wavelengths greatly enhances growth and health ...

Interesting links:

http://www.stlzoo.org/animals/abouttheanim...annamonitor.htm

http://www.exanthematicus.com

http://www.kenyabeasts.org.uk/monitor1.htm


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thankyou very much guys


----------

